
Breathing Supernova - galaxyLogic
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/08/16/largest_supernova_explosion/
======
galaxyLogic
"... The flares are separated by 100 days followed by a gradual decline, where
the supernova rests for about 650 days before the pattern is repeated again.
Spectroscopic data shows that it emits mostly calcium and oxygen "

